# New Sharm local



## Tarmnz (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi there, I am from New Zealand and moving to Sharm el Sheikh in August. Just wondered if anyone could give me some insight into what it is like, what to expect, cultural sensitivites etc? Am going to be teaching in a british school and know people there but need some advice... Thanks, Tamara


----------



## Sharm Girl (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Tamara!

Are u in Sharm already? How it going? I will be arriving next month!


----------



## Carol T (Dec 4, 2009)

*Hello*



Tarmnz said:


> Hi there, I am from New Zealand and moving to Sharm el Sheikh in August. Just wondered if anyone could give me some insight into what it is like, what to expect, cultural sensitivites etc? Am going to be teaching in a british school and know people there but need some advice... Thanks, Tamara


Hi there I just joined the site today and just having a look through the posts for people in Sharm. I am coming over in the new year and wondered how u were settling in. I feel quite apprehensive!! would be great to hear from u xxx


----------

